# eye infection?



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i have a question about eye drops. my puppy seems to have an eye infection. i know that you can use polysporin eye drops for a dog (or at least that is what they used to use at the shelter that i volunteered at) but i was at the drug store and found optimyxin drops and i bought those instead. now i am worrying if i can use those for him or not. i used to work at an ophthalmologist's office and that is what he would give his patients after surgery or whatever and i thought it was Rx only, but i guess not. i figured that maybe it would be better than the polysporin, but i don't know. what do you think? does anyone know? (i will call my vet on monday)


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I wouldn't wait around until Monday to have your dog seen. Eye related injuries shouldn't be taken lightly IMO. I know this is not what you want to hear - hopefully someone can answer your questions. Good Luck!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree that your pup should be seen by a vet soon. I personally would not use any medications without what knowing what the problem is first.

What you could do while waiting to get him seen is a tea soak. It's very soothing and can help relieve some of the irritation.

Make a cup of tea (black tea works best - regular everyday teabags). Let the teabag steep until the tea is at room temperature. Using cotton balls, soak them in the tea and place them on his eye for a moment or two.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you

i will see if my vet is open today.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

My dog's eye was goopy this morning, so I called the vet. He told me to use the polysporin dops till he could see Bayne in a few days.

Were you able to get ahold of your vet?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

we went to the vet today and she said to use the optimyxin drops 2 times a day for 7 days. she said that the drops should work fine and she also said that polysporin is fine to use. hopefully it will clear up and not come back!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

So was it just an infection? 

I ask because my vet brought up the possibility of a scratch or something on Bayne's eye. So he said the poly drops would be better instead of the antibiotic eye ointment that we have from about a month or so ago. I went and got the drops already and put 4 drops in like he said.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i hope that your doggie just has a little infection too. i hope that it clears up quickly. my vet said i have to treat for 7 days because it needs that long to clear up completely. good luck with your doggie!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks  me too! I can't get in to see the vet for a few days though. He said he would see me right away if I figured I needed to but after talking to him, I thought it would be ok to wait a few days. He's not squinting or anything, so I think it's just an infection.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

good!  not that he has an infection, but that is probably all that it is!


----------

